# It's happening



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

And so it begins, this forum is becoming more active, the anticipation for the season is mounting and soon a whole new season of cat fights will be upon us. I can't wait. Bring on the hero shots and subsequent jealous bickering! 

79 Days


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Let the games begin. . . . . .


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yep cant wait to see hero shot and read the stores.


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

I can't wait to hear about Eddy's experiances this year. I wonder what will happen this season? Seed being blown, legs humped by another man's dog? It's just too early to tell.... o-||


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

let the hotspotting and guessing of background pics begin


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I only wish Klark and pit were still here to tell us about his coot exploits. God rest their soles.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've got 5 freezers full of neat sh*t and when I get done mounting it up I'll be posting pictures to get you all juiced up for the season.  I guarantee there are at least two different birds in there NONE of you have ever seen in the wild.  :O•-:


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

**** bout to get real!


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

I bet one of them is an egyptian goose


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've got 5 freezers full of neat sh*t and when I get done mounting it up I'll be posting pictures to get you all juiced up for the season.  I guarantee there are at least two different birds in there NONE of you have ever seen in the wild.  :O•-:


Please do tell?? I am wishing the last of the summer away!!!!!!!


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

What is a 'hero shot'?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

duckkillerclyde said:


> What is a 'hero shot'?


You know, A picture of four guys standing in front of 28 Wood Ducks they shot on the Bear River. Shawn Larson and his little brother posing in front of a $70,000 air boat with 2 limits of spoonies...Hero shot.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

I guess I'm guilty of hero shots.....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

We all are dude, we all are...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah geeze, are we gonna start early this year?

OK, lets rock.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

I thought that was the only reason any of us hunt. Is for the hero shots... not the bickering :O•-:


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

I bee back I got me dog reddy . I bin trainer her on live birds all year that can not not fly. I hope others train they dogs so me and my leg does not get hump if I have one bad hunty trip this next yeR I give up hunt on birds and will start to hunt feastents or ance checkers


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

eddy said:


> I bee back I got me dog reddy . I bin trainer her on live birds all year that can not not fly. I hope others train they dogs so me and my leg does not get hump if I have one bad hunty trip this next yeR I give up hunt on birds and will start to hunt feastents or ance checkers


Welcome back eddy! We've missed you


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Uh-oh Dustin, looks like there's a new sheriff in town!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

eddy said:


> I bee back I got me dog reddy . I bin trainer her on live birds all year that can not not fly. I hope others train they dogs so me and my leg does not get hump if I have one bad hunty trip this next yeR I give up hunt on birds and will start to hunt feastents or ance checkers


Is that you dsrx?

I thought you were bird buster.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> eddy said:
> 
> 
> > I bee back I got me dog reddy . I bin trainer her on live birds all year that can not not fly. I hope others train they dogs so me and my leg does not get hump if I have one bad hunty trip this next yeR I give up hunt on birds and will start to hunt feastents or ance checkers
> ...


Boooo, why not just let a man have his alias?

eddy, don't let Wyoboob bring an end to your terrific stories please.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've got 5 freezers full of neat sh*t and when I get done mounting it up I'll be posting pictures to get you all juiced up for the season.  I guarantee there are at least two different birds in there NONE of you have ever seen in the wild.  :O•-:


I bet I know... :O•-:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Uh-oh Dustin, looks like there's a new sheriff in town!


let him be. then I wont get any more ****. :mrgreen:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe I can start with my coot exploit stories. Not even going to lie, I love the coot. My plan is to get one in to Tex this year to add to my collection. Maybe they aren't the best lookin' birds in the marsh, but they definitely aren't the worst tasting. And if ya do it up right, it's really quite good. But all the haters are gonna hate... So I'll keep eatin' em. Maybe I'll post up a Hero Shot with a limit of coot.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> duckkillerclyde said:
> 
> 
> > What is a 'hero shot'?
> ...


I would say it takes a big man to shoot a limit of spoonies. Hell I would do it. My crowning achievement last year was dropping 4 spooners with 3 shots.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Kdub said:


> I would say it takes a big man to shoot a limit of spoonies. Hell I would do it. My crowning achievement last year was dropping 4 spooners with 3 shots.


Heck I would say your crowning moment would be eating the 4 spoonies.....


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

stuckduck said:


> Kdub said:
> 
> 
> > I would say it takes a big man to shoot a limit of spoonies. Hell I would do it. My crowning achievement last year was dropping 4 spooners with 3 shots.
> ...


They all taste the same.


----------

